# 3 new forks 1st time build



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok so I had some antlers that were too small for knife making and too curved buy they screamed Slingshot now I just need to figure out gypsy tabs in paracord, these three are for my wife and two sons, any suggestions on how I should proceed, and comments are welcome! I should also say I will be using bands on these.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A style that I like is, you wrap around the top of the fork with dental floss and coat with CA. Then use leather tabs that you also wrap with floss and set with glue. I learned this from a forum member and it works great.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you for the reply I'm sure this subject had the dust beaten off it many times...


----------

